# Rund um die Übergriffe



## bearded

Guten Tag allerseits

Aus einer Nachricht im heutigen deutsch-schweizerischen Teletext:

_Der nordrhein-westfälische Innenminister... hat der Kölner Polizei im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz rund um die Übergriffe auf Frauen gravierende Fehler vorgeworfen.
_
Ich kannte bisher ''rund um'' nur als Zeit- (rund um die Uhr) bzw. Ortsbestimmung (rund um das Haus).  Was aber bedeutet ''rund um die Übergriffe'' genau?
Bedeutet es bezüglich / für / gegen....?  Und handelt es sich hierbei um eine nur oder vorwiegend 'schweizerische' Ausdrucksweise?

Im Voraus besten Dank.


----------



## perpend

I understand, for what it's worth , ... has accused the Cologne police of serious mistakes in connection with the use of force surrounding the attacks against women.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> I understand, for what it's worth , ... has accused the Cologne police of serious mistakes in connection with the use of force surrounding the attacks against women.


So in your opinion it is a location expression after all (if I understand you correctly). But is it a proper usage to say ''surrounding the attacks/all around the attacks''? It seems to me that attacks/aggressions are not a place, so the correct expression should be ''surrounding the place(s) of the attacks'', or ''rund um die Tatorte/Übergriffsorte'' - or is that too pedantic?
Besides, I am uncertain on whether ''rund um die Übergriffe'' depends on 'Einsatz'':  is it an 'Einsatz um die Übergriffe', i.e. um sich mit den Übergriffen zu befassen , um sie zu verhindern? But if so, then the word 'rund' would be superfluous...
It is following those uncertainties that I find the expression unclear.


----------



## Hutschi

Der nordrhein-westfälische Innenminister... hat der Kölner Polizei im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz, der die Übergriffe auf Frauen betraf, gravierende Fehler vorgeworfen.
... has accused the Cologne police of serious mistakes in connection with the use of force concerning the attacks against women.

Hi,
I interprete "rund um" as "In connection with"/"concerning" - so it is metaphorical.

"Rund um die Uhr" and Ortsbestimmung (rund um das Haus) are literal usage, in "rund um die Übergriffe" it is metaphorical.

Other examples for metaphorical usage:

Artikel rund um die Schule - Reports concerning school
Experimente rund um die Physik - experiments concerning physics/in connection to physics

I do not know whether "surrounding" has this metaphorical meaning, too.
experiments surrounding physics (?)


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Bedeutet es bezüglich / für / gegen....? Und handelt es sich hierbei um eine nur oder vorwiegend 'schweizerische' Ausdrucksweise?



Es handelt sich in diesem Fall um recht merkwürdiges Journalistendeutsch.

_Rund um_ gibt es auch noch in anderen Zusammenhängen. Unter "Alles rund ums Baby" (Werbeslogan) zum Beispiel, wird jeder verstehen, dass es alles _für_ das Baby ist, also weder zeitlich noch örtlich.

(Hutschi war schneller)


----------



## Demiurg

Man könnte "rund um" auch als "im Zusammenhang mit" übersetzen, aber das taucht bereits vorher im Satz auf.

Randbemerkung: "Einsatz" bedeutet hier sowas wie _operation_ oder _deployment_ und nicht _use of force_.


----------



## Frieder

... und da der Autor bereits einmal _im Zusammenhang mit _gebraucht hatte, musste er sich flugs nach etwas anderem umschauen, und es fiel ihm nichts besseres _als rund um _ein.



bearded man said:


> _... hat der Kölner Polizei im Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatz rund um die Übergriffe auf Frauen gravierende Fehler vorgeworfen._


Besser: ... hat der Polizei bezüglich des Einsatzes im Zusammenhang mit den Übergriffen auf Frauen gravierende Fehler vorgeworfen.


----------



## Demiurg

Frieder said:


> Besser: ... hat der Polizei bezüglich des Einsatzes im Zusammenhang mit den Übergriffen auf Frauen gravierende Fehler vorgeworfen.


----------



## Hutschi

I do not think that "bezüglich" is really better than "rund um" regarding style. "Bezüglich" is a buerocratic word, and I'd avoid it, especially in headlines.
"Rund um" is not so bad as headline style.
But language changes and we replace more and more metaphors by technical terms.
But of course the sentence is correct.

Edit: deutsch
Ich denke nicht, dass "bezüglich" besser ist als "rund um", wenn man den Stil berücksichtigt. "Bezüglich" ist ein bürokratisches Wort, und ich würde es vermeiden, speziell in Überschriften.
"Rund um" passt in Schlangzeilen ganz gut.

Aber es gibt Sprachänderungen und wir ersetzen mehr und mehr Metaphern und Redewendungen durch eher technische Wörter. Natürlich ist aber der Satz korrekt.


----------



## Frieder

Es geht um einen Innenminister (oberster Dienstherr aller Beamten in NRW), der der Polizei (besteht überwiegend aus Beamten) etwas vorwirft. Bürokratischer wird's nimmer. Gerade deshalb finde ich _bezüglich _hier sehr passend und _rund um _unpassend.

(@Hutschi : Der Thread wurde auf Deutsch eröffnet ...)


----------



## Kajjo

_rund um = im Kontext von, im Rahmen von_


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Polizei (besteht überwiegend aus Beamten


Nur aus Neugier: wen gibt's denn in der Polizei neben Beamten? Ist z.B. der Polizeichef auch nicht ein Beamter?

Übrigens: nochmals vielen Dank an Euch alle für die Erklärungen rund um ''rund um''.


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> So in your opinion it is a location expression after all (if I understand you correctly). But is it a proper usage to say ''surrounding the attacks/all around the attacks''? It seems to me that attacks/aggressions are not a place, so the correct expression should be ''surrounding the place(s) of the attacks'', or ''rund um die Tatorte/Übergriffsorte'' - or is that too pedantic?


 "Surrounding" in English can mean "related to" (for example, "the details surrounding the accident").  It's a metaphorical usage.


----------



## Frieder

bearded man said:


> Nur aus Neugier: wen gibt's denn in der Polizei neben Beamten?



Ich nehme an, es gibt auch bei der Polizei Angestellte, zum Beispiel in der Verwaltung - Schreibkräfte, Hausmeister etc.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> It's a metaphorical usage


Quite like 'rund um' then. Interesting. Thanks elroy.



Frieder said:


> Ich nehme an, es gibt auch bei der Polizei Angestellte, zum Beispiel in der Verwaltung - Schreibkräfte, Hausmeister etc


Die Angestellten hatte ich gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. Instinktiv (und irrtümlich) dachte ich, die gehörten nicht zur eigentlichen Polizei.
Danke, Frieder.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> "Surrounding" in English can mean "related to" (for example, "the details surrounding the accident").  It's a metaphorical usage.


So perpend's translation may be correct.
Also kann Perpends Übersetzung korrekt sein:
"... has accused the Cologne police of serious mistakes in connection with the deployment* surrounding* the attacks against women."
(Ich habe "use of force" gegen "deployment" getauscht. Demiurg, #6)

Kann man hier noch erkennen, dass es metaphorisch ist?


----------



## bearded

@ perpen d
Als Du ''surrounding'' schriebst, meintest Du dieses Wort im metaphorischen/übertragenen Sinne laut elroys Deutung?  Wenn ja, so hab ich Deine Übersetzung im Beitrag #2 möglicherweise missverstanden.  Unter ''rund um/surrounding'' verstand ich nämlich die wörtliche ('örtliche') Bedeutung.


----------



## perpend

Ich finde die Uebersetzung von Hutschi (#16) inzwischen sehr gut.

Demiurg hat natürlich recht, dass es "deployment" hätte heissen sollen. Mein Fehler.

Ja, bearded, ich meinte es so wie elroy.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Ja, bearded, ich meinte es so wie elroy.


 My bad.


----------



## perpend

No worries! You are a *good* egg, and not the least bit bad.  Great query.

_(And, we've won you over to American slang (= my bad = your usage). This looks promising.)_


----------



## bearded

Eine Frage an elroy und perpend (aus Neugier):

Frieder schrieb (#5), der Gebrauch von ''rund um'' im Sinne von 'bezüglich' sei _recht merkwürdiges Journalistendeutsch._  Stellt nun im (Am.) Englischen der entsprechende Gebrauch von ''surrounding'' ebenfalls ein einigermaßen ungewöhnliches 'Journalisten-Englisch' dar?
Ich danke Euch im Voraus.


----------



## bearded

Meine Frage in #21 bleibt leider bisher unbeantwortet.
Inzwischen stelle ich fest, dass der Ausdruck ''rund um'' in der Schweiz  wirklich beliebt zu sein scheint (im heutigen SRF-Teletext steht: _Die Verhandlungen rund um das iranische Nuklearprogramm...)._


----------



## perpend

Ich kann/konnte/koennte nicht wirklich beantworten, bearded! Deswegen mein Schweigen.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Ich kann/konnte/koennte nicht wirklich beantworten, bearded! Deswegen mein Schweigen.


Aber wieso? Ist Dein 'surrounding' (in diesem Sinne) ganz normal, oder empfindest Du es als irgendwie unüblich und 'media-like'?  Würdest Du zu einem Verwandten sagen ''our last discussion surrounding this subject...''? Ich danke Dir jedenfalls.


----------



## perpend

Ah ... so. Jetzt verstehe ich besser.

Nein, mit Verwandten täte ich "surrounding" nicht verwenden. Das klingt schon "gehoben" ... vielleicht für Nachrichten und so. Es wird in den Kreisen schon gesagt.


In your #24 example, I'd say (among family): when we last talked about this

Hope that makes sense! Sorry if I have misunderstood.


----------



## bearded

perpend said:


> Hope that makes sense!


Indeed it does. Many thanks!


----------



## elroy

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Wort irgendwo zwischen "Schriftsprache" und "reiner Umgangssprache". Ich verwende es im allgemeinen nicht in der Umgangssprache, aber in einem etwas ernsteren oder gehobeneren Gespräch käme es mir durchaus natürlich vor. Es ist auf jeden Fall _nicht_ auf die Journalisten-Sprache beschränkt.

Abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass ich das Wort in diesem konkreten Fall verwenden würde, um den deutschen Satz zu übersetzen. "The deployment surrounding the attacks" funktioniert für mich nicht. Ich würde hier wahrscheinlich frei übersetzen, etwa mit "police involvement/intervention in response to the attacks".


----------



## bearded

Ganz klar.  Danke, elroy.


----------

